# Consiglio Console



## Aphex (18 Febbraio 2013)

Purtroppo stasera dopo quasi 7 anni di onorato servizio mi è morta l' X360





A parte il fatto che sono ancora in lutto, mi consigliate di prenderne un'altra o di aspettare che magari, prima o poi, ne esca una nuova ?
Oppure mi prendo la PS3 ? Oppure aspetto la PS4 ?  

O mi prendo la Wii e schiaffeggio l'aria nell'attesa ?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Febbraio 2013)

Io ti direi di aspettare la next gen... Se proprio non riesci prendi la ps3


----------



## Miro (18 Febbraio 2013)

La mia dopo 4 anni non da segni di cedimento ma... (ed è pure una vecchio modello, Elite)

Per quanto riguarda l'acquisto, se non vuoi perdere e quindi se vuoi rigiocarti i giochi che hai già allora riprenditi una 360, altrimenti prendi una PS3...io da boxaro  ti dico di prenderti una Playstation, ci sono giochi più interessanti in uscita, e soprattutto potresti giocarti le esclusive che già sono uscite.

Wii lascia perdere.


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2013)

La console la devi scegliere in base ai giochi che ti interessano maggiormente... ovviamente se hai soldi aspetta la next-gen


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dipende dai gusti, se i party-game non ti piacciono per nulla, allora lascia perdere la Wii.


----------



## Butcher (18 Febbraio 2013)

Io direi PS3. In arrivo ci sono gioconi!


----------



## Aphex (18 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> La mia dopo 4 anni non da segni di cedimento ma... (ed è pure una vecchio modello, Elite)
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'acquisto, se non vuoi perdere e quindi se vuoi rigiocarti i giochi che hai già allora riprenditi una 360, altrimenti prendi una PS3...io da boxaro  ti dico di prenderti una Playstation, ci sono giochi più interessanti in uscita, e soprattutto potresti giocarti le esclusive che già sono uscite.
> 
> Wii lascia perdere.


Sulla Wii ovviamente scherzavo 
La PS3 mi attira particolarmente.
Comunque il problema è che avrei tipo 15-20 giochi in giro dell' Xbox e non credo che ci sia qualche offerta con cui disfarmene.
Ah, ci sono qualche bundle e/o offerte interessanti per la PS3 ? 



BB7 ha scritto:


> La console la devi scegliere in base ai giochi che ti interessano maggiormente... ovviamente se hai soldi aspetta la next-gen



Si sa già, più o meno, quando dovrebbe uscire ? 2014 ?


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Sulla Wii ovviamente scherzavo
> La PS3 mi attira particolarmente.
> Comunque il problema è che avrei tipo 15-20 giochi in giro dell' Xbox e non credo che ci sia qualche offerta con cui disfarmene.
> Ah, ci sono qualche bundle e/o offerte interessanti per la PS3 ?
> ...


Ne dovrebbe uscire uno con God of War Ascension.


----------



## Aphex (19 Febbraio 2013)

L'ho visto ma sinceramente GoW non è che mi attiri moltissimo; giocai l'1 su Ps2 e lo finii per miracolo 

In un negozio vicino casa vendono la PS3 12GB + gioco a scelta a 199,00 €
È buona ?

Ah, c'è pure l'Xbox 360 da 250GB + Skyrim + Forza4 sempre a 199,00 €


----------



## Miro (19 Febbraio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> L'ho visto ma sinceramente GoW non è che mi attiri moltissimo; giocai l'1 su Ps2 e lo finii per miracolo
> 
> In un negozio vicino casa vendono la PS3 12GB + gioco a scelta a 199,00 €
> È buona ?
> ...



Dovresti prenderne una con una buona memoria, i nuovi modelli purtroppo sono da 12 oppure da 500...prova a vedere se nei negozi hanno ancora in giacenza le vecchie slim (che hanno un taglio più sensato da 160 o 320 GB).


----------

